# افرادات الصاج كالمحترفين



## nasrjakl (29 يناير 2009)

برنامج لاحلى مهندسين ولا تنسوا الدعاء Plate-n-sheet Devlopment


----------



## engghost (29 يناير 2009)

وين البرنامج أخي ؟؟


----------



## جسر الأمل (29 يناير 2009)

والله دعونالك....بس وين البرنامج


----------



## فرجاني السعيد (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي على ذلك


----------



## احمد موسى شلبي (11 فبراير 2009)

اين البرنامج يا اخي ولك الشكر


----------



## nasrjakl (11 فبراير 2009)

البرنامج هديه غاليه جدا ياريت يفيد الجميع واسف على التاخير لكنه يستاهل 
اسالكم الدعاء


----------



## fmharfoush (11 فبراير 2009)

الله يوفقك و يبعتلك مرا بس مع البرنامج


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (12 فبراير 2009)

*الله يوفقك و يبعتلك مرا بس مع البرنامج*​


----------



## nasrjakl (12 فبراير 2009)

http://www.7ammil.com/download.php?id=JTAF198VNU


----------



## nasrjakl (12 فبراير 2009)

*plate n sheet*

:15:for all plate work ,piping,&bending work :15:
Print the image to your Windows System printer or export a DXF file for use in a CAD program or profile cutter.
View the 3D model by clicking any of the view buttons. If the model is not visible or partly off the screen click the “Zoom Extents” button on the tool bar (or click the right mouse button and select “Zoom Extents” from the cursor menu. 
:14::77::14:


----------



## nasrjakl (12 فبراير 2009)

*plate n sheet*

:15:for all plate work ,piping,&bending work :15:
Print the image to your Windows System printer or export a DXF file for use in a CAD program or profile cutter.
View the 3D model by clicking any of the view buttons. If the model is not visible or partly off the screen click the “Zoom Extents” button on the tool bar (or click the right mouse button and select “Zoom Extents” from the cursor menu. 
:14::77::14:

http://www.7ammil.com/download.php?id=JTAF198VNU


----------



## مهندس حطاب (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (13 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك , برنامج ممتاز , الف شكر


----------



## nasrjakl (13 فبراير 2009)

باربت القاش حول مدى الاستفاده و كيف سوف يكون مفيد لك ليعلم مهندسونا الجدد كبف يسرعون ببناء خبراتهم
شكرا لكل من رد


----------



## nasrjakl (13 فبراير 2009)

المفاجئه اللى جايه Autopol for windows


----------



## mohamed mech (13 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب ونتمني المزيد*​


----------



## mohamed mech (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير
جارى التحميل


----------



## nasrjakl (14 فبراير 2009)

الله على 
Plate-n-sheet 4
http://www.plate-n-sheet.com/


----------



## عمران احمد (15 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## moon_781 (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررر


----------



## هاني عياد عطيه (18 يوليو 2010)

وين راه الموضوع خويا


----------



## راضى تمام (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## أحمد رأفت (12 فبراير 2011)

شـــــــــــــــــــكرآ لكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## sobhy99 (30 مارس 2011)

جامد


----------



## أمين بكري (4 أبريل 2011)

على كل حال شكرا


----------



## راضى تمام (11 أبريل 2011)

فين يا هندسة البرنامج


----------

